
“Ancient Aliens” Is Everything That's Wrong with America - smacktoward
https://www.theawl.com/2017/09/ancient-aliens-is-everything-thats-wrong-with-america/
======
kazishariar
I think people want to believe, whether it's angel's in their celestial
Jacob's ladder coming from above, or grey colored ufo space aliens from above.
I think that's one beautiful thing about astronomy, that it makes you look up
and wonder. Sometimes with soo much amazement that you can't almost deny
anything at all -really.

